# Gentoo killed my Notebook

## carpman

Hello, i have been trying my 1st install of gentoo on a soyo pw9081

http://www.soyousa.com/pw9801.html

It had been compiling for about 15hrs and suddenly died, nothing...! no power on, beeps, lights, nothing.

I fear it may have killed the cpu  :Sad:  and being only a poor lad i cannot afford a replacement notebook as this is out warrently and cpu is fixed to mother board so it is not a case of just replaing it, if indeed that is what problem is.

Maybe a note on install that there is possibility of cpu burn out on less powefull cpu's and more of a guide to installing and compiling on more powerful machine.

unhappy and notebook less boo woo  :Sad: 

----------

## klieber

 *carpman wrote:*   

> Maybe a note on install that there is possibility of cpu burn out on less powefull cpu's and more of a guide to installing and compiling on more powerful machine.

 

If, in fact, your CPU did burn out, it was likely caused by a lack of cooling.  Gentoo does place a high stress level on the CPU because of all the compiling that it does.  However, with proper cooling, even the slowest CPU will do just fine.  It just takes longer.  :Smile: 

Sorry to hear about your laptop, though. Hopefully, it turns out to be something else. 

--kurt

----------

